# My Guitar has left this world!!!



## HedleyGrange (Mar 30, 2009)

Last month my beloved Simon and Patrick woodland series(?) Martin style flat top was crushed in a late night drunken hotel stumble accident by a friendkqoct. I played that box for 15 years and now it hangs on my garage wall. How far gone can a guitar be and still be repaired and what kind of dough would I be looking at? Cheers...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't really be concerned with how much it will cost. After all, your "friend" will be paying for it...


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

As long as you have the sound hole, the rest can be repaired.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's nothing that can't be fixed, it's a matter of whether you think it's worthwhile. If the guitar is meaningful to you, get it fixed. If not, leave it in its case until you can find someone who will take it "as is". My personal view is to bite the bullet and fix it, that is if the responsible party refuses. He might just want to buy a replacement.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't seen your guitar but like the others said, "There's nothing that can't be fixed" even friendship... 

Have a look here: http://www.mf.qc.ca/Guitar_Bass_Engl.html
and go under _services _and click _example_.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you could share a photo of the guitar, it would be a bit easier to judge how much damage it has gotten and whether it is reasonable to get it fixed.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a similar experience once at a party. I had a resonator guitar (a cheapy thankfully) in its case. Next morning the neck was snapped! I didn't get it fixed because the price of the repair was about equal to the value of the guitar.

matt


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the 12th frets repair cost list:

http://www.12fret.com/shop/index.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am sure that the cost of fixing it would far exceed the cost of buying a much better guitar to use instead (that is, if the picture in my head of the damage that a drunken stumble causes is close to what the real damage is).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully the friend will step up and do something about it.
New S&P's can be had for a decent price--so that might be the better route.

But as pointed out--there's almost nothing that can't be repaired--it just depends what the cost is vs the value of the guitar (Including sentimental value.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> As long as you have the sound hole, the rest can be repaired.


I have the hole from an old Martin. All I have is the hole, and none of the wood. It's hard to tell it's a Martin really because it's invisible.kkjuw


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I had les paul "date" excluded as it will make me cry again! Two drunks decide to start wresting....next... book case wall unit falls on guitar leaning on chair. neck was shattered in three pieces and body sheared at neck joint. A guitar that would have been worth somthing today...There is an original body with a home made neck out there somewhere???

I have saved a few crused guitars for friends to playable condition and I can offer you the same if you get the guitar to me. No cost unless parts are needed! 

Regards Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I have the hole from an old Martin. All I have is the hole, and none of the wood. It's hard to tell it's a Martin really because it's invisible.kkjuw


I am sure that you would sell it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I have the hole from an old Martin. All I have is the hole, and none of the wood. It's hard to tell it's a Martin really because it's invisible.kkjuw


 They do exist!!!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hey BWT*

do you have the one in the middle for sale....................I have always wanted to see if they burn as well as Estaban'skqoct.Ship


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jcayer said:


> I haven't seen your guitar but like the others said, "There's nothing that can't be fixed" even friendship...
> 
> Have a look here: http://www.mf.qc.ca/Guitar_Bass_Engl.html
> and go under _services _and click _example_.


Nice link. I owned an MF bass (twice) for a number of years. Michel builds really nice instruments. Looks like he can fix them just as well.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry for the nubbish questio but where exactly do those "sound holes" come from?

thanks


----------



## HedleyGrange (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will get some pics asap for you to evaluate...yeah the drunken friends did take a collection and gave me a couple hunge which was nice...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

archaeic_bloke said:


> sorry for the nubbish questio but where exactly do those "sound holes" come from?
> 
> thanks


All the music that's ever been played eventually disappears inside a sound hole in the middle of the galaxy. Sound holes are created when rock stars go supernova.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lester B. Flat said:


> All the music that's ever been played eventually disappears inside a sound hole in the middle of the galaxy. Sound holes are created when rock stars go supernova.


LOL!!

A sound hole is only found on acoustic guitars. Its usually a circle right under the strings and near the neck. It lets the sound out of the guitar body - hence soundhole.

matt

P.S. There no such thing as a bad question, but sometimes you're going to get poked fun at...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive got a 1933 silvertone guitar here- its in about 30 pieces- thats less pieces than i started with- its coming together nice- i look at stuff like this like building a model. might take ages to finish it, but i try to do it right. its relaxing, and sometimes, even fun.


----------

